# Mal was lustiges...



## kadir79 (31 Juli 2011)

Ein alter Araber lebt seit mehr als 40 Jahren in Chicago. Er würde gerne in seinem Garten Kartoffeln pflanzen, aber er ist allein, alt und schwach. Deshalb schreibt er eine E-Mail an seinen Sohn, der in Paris studiert. "Lieber Ahmed, ich bin sehr traurig weil ich in meinem Garten keine Kartoffeln pflanzen kann. Ich bin sicher, wenn du hier wärst, könntest Du mir helfen und den Garten umgraben. Dein Vater." Prompt erhält der alte Mann eine E-Mail: "Lieber Vater, bitte rühre auf keinen Fall irgendetwas im Garten an. Dort habe ich nämlich die Sache versteckt. Dein Sohn Ahmed." Keine sechs Stunden später umstellen die US Army, die Marines, das FBI und die CIA das Haus des alten Mannes. Sie nehmen den Garten Scholle für Scholle auseinander, suchen jeden Millimeter ab, finden aber nichts. Enttäuscht ziehen sie wieder ab. Am selben Tag erhält der alte Mann wieder eine E-Mail von seinem Sohn: "Lieber Vater, ich nehme an, dass der Garten jetzt komplett umgegraben ist und du Kartoffeln pflanzen kannst. Mehr konnte ich nicht für dich tun. In Liebe, Ahmed"


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2011)

Ich auch:

Peter wollte Sex mit einer Kollegin aus seinem Büro, 
Sie allerdings hatte bereits einen freund.
Eines tags war Peter so frustriert, dass er direkt zu ihr ging und zu ihr sagte:
"Ich gebe dir 100 Euro wenn du liebe mit mir machst!"
Die Kollegin sagte "nein!"

Daraufhin antwortete Peter:
"Ich bin sehr schnell, ich werfe das Geld auf den Boden, du bückst dich um das Geld aufzuheben und schon bin ich fertig!"
Sie dachte an die 100 Euro und sagte daraufhin: 
"Ich werde meinen Freund fragen."

Sie ging ans Telefon, rief ihren freund an und erzählte ihm die Geschichte.
Ihr freund sagte zu ihr: 
"Verlange 200 Euro, hebe das Geld sofort auf, 
Er bekommt in dieser Zeit nicht mal seine Hose auf und du hast die kohle."

Sie sagte: 
"Gut, das ist ein guter Deal, ich sage es meinem Kollegen."

Eine halbe stunde verging, 
Der Freund wartete ungeduldig auf den Rückruf seiner Freundin.



Nach 45 Minuten kam der ersehnte Rückruf und er fragte sie: 
"Was ist passiert!?!"


"Der Drecksack hat 50 Cent -Stücke geworfen."


----------



## axel84 (1 Aug. 2011)

LOL  very nice der 2te ^^


----------



## axel84 (1 Aug. 2011)

Zwei Frauen gehen saufen. Auf dem Weg nach Hause müssen sie mal, aber weit und breit ist kein WC zu sehen. Nur ein Friedhof. Sie gehen hinter einen Grabstein, haben aber nichts zum abwischen dabei. Die erste Frau wischt sich mit ihrem Slip ab und wirft ihn weg. Die zweite nimmt eine Kranzschleife. Tags drauf treffen sich die Ehemänner. "So geht's nicht weiter. Meine Frau kam besoffen und ohne Höschen heim!", beklagt sich der eine. Darauf der andere: "Das ist noch gar nichts! Meine kam auch besoffen heim und zwischen den Arschbacken hatte sie ein Band mit der Aufschrift "Wir werden dich nie vergessen, deine Freunde von der Feuerwehr".!


----------



## Punisher (1 Aug. 2011)

lol


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2011)

Wie wäre es damit:

An einem schönen Sonntag im Juni.
Blondie Blondine ertappt einen hungrigen Maulwurf, der soeben den ganzen Garten verwüstet hat. Daraufhin wird sie von ihrem Mann gebeten, das Vieh umzubringen, und zwar mitleidslos. Nach einer Viertelstunde kommt die Blondine zurück mit einem blutrünstigem Grinsen.
"Hast Du den Maulwurf ersoffen?" fragt sie ihr Mann neugierig.
"Nein, ich habe mir etwas viel grausameres einfallen lassen! Ich habe ihn bei lebendigem Leibe vergraben..."


----------

